# early scan, no heartbeat detected



## Loui1001

Hey girls,
We went to hospital today as I've had slight staining since yesterday. I'm exactly 6 weeks today but the doctor couldn't find a heart beat, but the sac was measuring right though at 6 weeks as well. I have to go back on Friday for another scan but am fearing the worst....... they did say that it might be too early to see a heart beat but I'm stressing away here like crazy.

Has anyone else had news like that only for it all to be fine?


----------



## SugarFairy

Big *hugs* hunni
I've not been in a similar situation so have no experience to input. But just wanted you to know I'm thinking of you and hoping it was just too early to detect your beans heartbeat :hugs:


----------



## Loui1001

Thanks Sugarfairy, I'm hoping so too. Just have awful feeling that it's not meant to be :cry: but hoping that Friday's scan will be more positive :thumbup:

Keeping everything crossed xx


----------



## hb1

Good luck for your scan on Friday - fxd it brings good news

hx


----------



## Pippin

Keep positive it's quite common not to see a hb at 6 weeks and all is well at the second scan. I know it's hard :hugs:


----------



## cindersmcphee

Before my mc last time when I was booking an early private scan. The clinic said didnt really like to do them before 7 weeks as prior to that cant be guaranteed what you would see. So maybe just a little bit early. Good luck


----------



## lilwelsh1

big :hugs: to u. Hoping beans lil white light will b blinking away at the next scan xx


----------



## jenhow

I am thinking positive thoughts for you and I am hoping for the best. Good luck!!


----------



## tinybutterfly

be positive!

i went in for an early scan at 6+4, we could barely make out what our "baby" was, no hb.
had to go back at 8+4 and all was fine...and still is


----------



## grandbleu

6 weeks could be super early to detect a heartbeat. I hope that you get good news at your next scan. It's a good thing the sac is measuring nicely. :hugs:


----------



## Razcox

Might have been a little early, will be keeping everything crossed for you on Friday xxx


----------



## Loui1001

Thanks so much for your replies, feeling a little more positive today than yesterday! Keep reminding myself that the sac is measuring well and matched my dates so hoping and hoping that this is a sticky bean......

Thanks again and will keep you posted 
Louise xxx


----------



## Tulip

Several ladies in here have had the same and have seen a hb later on. The sac is measuring perfectly, which is a GREAT sign! Fingers crossed for you xxx


----------



## Aaisrie

Really hope everything goes well for you Lou *stickiness to you*


----------



## MrsWez

I'm in the same exact situation. I had my scan on the 16th, everything measured perfect, everything was there except a heartbeat. I go back on the 30th. Good luck.


----------



## Loui1001

Oh it's been a very long week :wacko: 

Thanks again girls and here's hoping I have a lovely positive story to tell tomorrow :thumbup:

Good luck MrsW, keeping fingers crossed for you xx


----------



## Loui1001

Hey girls,
just back from hospital and thank goodness all seems to be well so far :thumbup::thumbup:

Could see the yolk sac and best of all a heartbeat so I am absolutely delighted :happydance::happydance::happydance:
but exhausted at same time, such a week of worry. Have another scan in a fortnights time so hoping everything continues going well

thanks again for all the support this week, really appreciate it 
lou xxxxx


----------



## MrsWez

Awesome!! Congrats! FXed for mine on the 30th!!


----------



## Tulip

Fantastic! Congratulations Lou! xx


----------



## AfterAbigail

I dont want to tell you that everything will be ok and not to worry - I just sincerely hope that it is!!!!


----------



## tinybutterfly

yeppieeee!!! great news!


----------



## grandbleu

Loui1001 said:


> Could see the yolk sac and best of all a heartbeat so I am absolutely delighted :happydance::happydance::happydance:


That is the best news ever - I am so happy for you :hugs:


----------



## jojo1972

Brilliant news :happydance: xxx


----------



## cindersmcphee

excellent news, really pleased for you


----------



## SugarFairy

Yay! Excellent news loui! :happydance: :hugs:


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Massive congrats, fab news.xxx


----------



## Loui1001

thanks again girls, was so reassuring but had heavier spotting today which just reminded me how scary and early it all still is... but it's a step further along and just taking it one day at a time!!!!!


----------

